# Allen's Fresh Thursday AM



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Heading down to Allen's Fresh tomorrow morning with my kayak around 9:00 am to see if anything is happening after all the rain. If anyone wants to join me, meet me at the second bridge. I suspect the water may still be stained but near 70 degree temps, 4 mph winds and maybe catching some fish, are all to tempting to past up!

GB


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck Grady, I'm heading to the Ditch Sat for my second shake down on the new Yak .



jerry


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

If only I had a paddle....  

MYT


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

I might be there in my mango tarpon 140 or my red ride 135 the white perch are running good and still some yellows mixed in


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

:fishing: Hey Grady how did you do?


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Couldn't get away from work!
May try on Monday..


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Grady-Black said:


> Couldn't get away from work!
> May try on Monday..


Try harder!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

JapaneseZero said:


> Try harder!





mmmmmm seen this in another post 

Quote:
Originally Posted by O Shin Rin 
JZ you still want to hit the Ditch Sat

jerry 



JapaneseZero said:


> QUOTE]:
> Can't this saturday. wife made plans for me with her friend and her hyper boyfriend. Im not his biggest fan but whatever. anyways might try for next week.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Ive been out to allens fresh the past 3 day and the white perch, yellow perch and a few crappie bite is on tho i have not caught a keeper yellow yet


----------

